# Farewell Falken 512's...now???



## membersonly (May 29, 2005)

Old news but new to me, I went to go order some Falken 512's (205/40/17) for my girlfriends new wheels (17x8). After 2 days of searching and searching can't decide which route to take. Apparently the Falken 912's are suppose to "replace" the 512's but look like they are for a more casual ride and more of a all-season tire. 

Does anyone have any experience which another model Falken or decent tire with a soft sidewall for minor stretch that wont break bank. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## membersonly (May 29, 2005)

Finally found a pic of Falken 912's 205/40 on a 17x8 wheel. 










now does any1 have personal experience with this tire?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

You are correct...912 is much more of a 4 season tire. I sell a lot of them at my shop. They are an "ok" tire. I will say however, that I have no personal experience with the 512's


----------



## membersonly (May 29, 2005)

nater said:


> You are correct...912 is much more of a 4 season tire. I sell a lot of them at my shop. They are an "ok" tire. I will say however, that I have no personal experience with the 512's


 thanks, I have 512's on my 16's and couldnt complain at all. Just wish they didnt discontinue them


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

The 512's are adequate in the dry, horrible in the rain. Their only merit was their stretching ability. The 912's are a better tire for driving, but in my experience, they wear quite fast, as in, on the back of my old MK4, didn't even make it 13k... Yes, I know I couldn't rotate tires because of my staggered sizes, but that's not a lot of miles. 

I swear by the continental contisportcontact DWS tires. They simply outclass either of those tires, and I think they stretch well enough. 

Here's 215/35/18 on 8.5 and 235/35/18 on 9.5: 

 
8.5_215_35_18_ContiExtremeContactDWS by volksron, on Flickr 

 
9.5_235_35_18_ContiExtremeContactDWS by volksron, on Flickr


----------



## sikknasty28 (Aug 8, 2011)

im not positive but check discounttire.com last time I checked they still had 512s in stock of you really are still set on them


----------



## vr6gno (Jul 26, 2004)

i called them last week. they no longer have them. 
im trying to find a comparable tire, stretch/clearence wise. any suggestions other than toyo t1r. someone mentioned nitto neo gen but said to go down a size for the same clearence but they dont make a 16 smaller than 205-40.


----------



## membersonly (May 29, 2005)

"I swear by the continental contisportcontact DWS tires. They simply outclass either of those tires, and I think they stretch well enough." 

I'll recomend the conti's to her and see what she says. Thanks for the pics and feedback, definatly helps


----------



## membersonly (May 29, 2005)

vr6gno said:


> i called them last week. they no longer have them.
> im trying to find a comparable tire, stretch/clearence wise. any suggestions other than toyo t1r. someone mentioned nitto neo gen but said to go down a size for the same clearence but they dont make a 16 smaller than 205-40.


 check Ebay alot of retailers are getting rid of the Falken 512's in 16" tires on there, they are brand new but since they are "discontinued" they sell the last of their stock that way


----------



## sikknasty28 (Aug 8, 2011)

also i hear Nankang NS-IIs are decent tire too not sure what to use after the 512s:banghead:


----------



## membersonly (May 29, 2005)

Just ordered a set of Flaken912's the other day from discount tire direct and was told today those are discontinued as well?!?!?:banghead:

I was about to get into why a fairly new style tire was discontinued allreay but decided to drop it. I was going to go with the NS-20 but the tread and tire itself doesnt appear to be as sporty so I went with the NS-1's. 

After I had my girlfriend place a order she recieved another call from discount tire direct telling her that tire was too small of a sidewall for her car. She told them it was going on a aftermarket wheel and at the end of their conversation they told her that they would not sell her the tires:screwy:

Surprisingly I still gave them my business and ordered the NS-I's from a seperate account.

I will post some pics up of how they look and hold up


----------



## sikknasty28 (Aug 8, 2011)

membersonly said:


> Just ordered a set of Flaken912's the other day from discount tire direct and was told today those are discontinued as well?!?!?:banghead:
> 
> I was about to get into why a fairly new style tire was discontinued allreay but decided to drop it. I was going to go with the NS-20 but the tread and tire itself doesnt appear to be as sporty so I went with the NS-1's.
> 
> ...


I heard of this to. My buddy told them he was going to stretch them and they refused to sell the tires to him


----------



## membersonly (May 29, 2005)

yea I think they caught on to the whole stretch thing, honestly that is why I believe they discontinued the Falken 512 because people would abuse the $30 insurance system and basically get free tires if they blow or you rub to much, etc...

Thats probally what happen to the 912 as well, or some sort of lawsuits. So a heads up for anyone purchasing Nankang NS-1's 205/40/17 just list a lighter car when filling out the vehical info


----------



## VeeDub Canuck (Sep 9, 2011)

For those interested, I've been looking around and it seems that the Ohtsu FP7000 is a direct replacement for the Falken 512. vulcantires.com has the best description of this. Sooo stretch on!!:beer:


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

VeeDub Canuck said:


> For those interested, I've been looking around and it seems that the Ohtsu FP7000 is a direct replacement for the Falken 512. vulcantires.com has the best description of this. Sooo stretch on!!:beer:


He's right. Ohtsu is a private label falken tire.


----------



## membersonly (May 29, 2005)

Thanks for the lead, we went with the NS-1s on her wheels and they are a decent tire but don't give off the same look as the Falken.

I will be in the market for some tires this winter so I will defiantly be checking those out


----------



## VeeDub Canuck (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## elmcitizen (Oct 26, 2005)

I was refused sale by Discount Tires Direct for the 912's yesterday as well. Might just order them listing a smaller car, they said they would have them in stock (205/40-17) this Thursday.

Going to give a couple local tire places a call to see if they stock them as well.


----------



## VAN CAN (Jul 4, 2010)

best bet is to find a used set of 512's , best looking stretched tire of all time for a decent price. 912 what?


----------

